# Question for all you plant experts



## CICHthis (Oct 10, 2008)

I need as much information that I can squeeze from all you plant experts.

1. Whats the best type of plant can I get that can thrive in hard water ( Cichlid hard )

2. Whats the smallest light set up can I use that will allow the plants to thrive.


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

Java fern and anubias will do fine and they are very hardy. as for lights they grow fine with regular hood lights. They will grow SSLLOOWWLLYY but they will be good. I have them in my cichlid tank.






Its a crappy video but thats my tank last week, I added an anubias this weekend to it all thats in there in the video is Java fern.

(but I'm no plant expert)


----------



## CICHthis (Oct 10, 2008)

Nice, I like that plant, it looks thick enough that fry would like to hide in it.


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

Buy a whole whack of them, everything they have, and tie them all down to a piece of rock. I have mine tied to some wood but if you're worried about water hardness levels then use a piece of rock. See if you can find a nice porous piece of Lava Rock or something.

Java Ferns don't like to be planted in the substrate. At the base of the leaves there's a thick planty vein connecting all the leaves and the stringy roots spring from that 'Vein'. That 'Vein' is caled a Rhizome. The Rhizome cannot be burried in substrate or the plant will die. That's why your best bet is to tie it to some rock or log. I used fishing line to tie mine down just be carefull to not leave any sharp little poky bits sticking out of your knots. Others use Cotton thread which will over time dissolve and leave the plant adhered to the rock or log with its own roots. 

You don't completely have to but I do and recommend throwing in some plant ferts in there to help them along. If you have a heavy fish bio-load then it will also help to feed the plants and a big water change every week will help with the minerals and some (very little) C02.. You should definitely consider getting a better spectrum bulb too.. One that plants feed off of a little better. Ask your LFS dealer about them.. 

Anyone else want to chime in on this? Anything I forgot?


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Nothing that I can think of. You covered every detail perfectly.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Bolbitis heudelotii - African Water fern

I haven't kept this plant, but basically treat it the same as Java fern. Don't bombard it with too much light, and it will do great.

As for the minimum lighting, I for years had 14W fluorescent tube (can't remember size, but it was a larger diameter tube) over my 20g tank and anubias flourished in it and grew like crazy. Just get regular lighting strips, and you should be fine.

I'm not sure about the use of cryptocorynes in hard alkaline water, but some species grow only in very hard water - can't remember which ones though. They may be worth a try as well.


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

CICHthis said:


> I need as much information that I can squeeze from all you plant experts.
> 
> 1. Whats the best type of plant can I get that can thrive in hard water ( Cichlid hard )
> 
> 2. Whats the smallest light set up can I use that will allow the plants to thrive.


gimme a ring if you ever make it downtown and i've got ferns I can offload on you pro bono.


----------



## CICHthis (Oct 10, 2008)

twoheadedfish said:


> gimme a ring if you ever make it downtown and i've got ferns I can offload on you pro bono.


Whereabouts are you downtown, I'm going to be working near the Summerhill area. I get off at 9, would that be too late to pick some up from you. PM me if you are available.


----------



## adamplein (Jan 7, 2009)

you dont have to worry about the rock being porus, i have a nice java fern growing on a very smooth rock. I didnt even tie it on there just threw it in , it landed on the rock, was cleaning one day and i went to move the plant and the rock moved.


----------

